# What did he mean by cloven hoof?



## peleshyan

_"The second comment came from a playing of my then most recent acquisition, Brahms's String Quartet in B flat Major, opus 67. I told him that I particularly liked the 3rd movement where a superb and hauntingly lovely theme is given over to the viola. After this movement, he said with his characteristic rapt look--drawing breath, shutting his eyes and gathering his brows, and drawing down his chin with mouth closed, just as if he were savouring something exquisite, 'How strange it is that musicians at that time were so much concerned with the 'cloven hoof'. These comments took my breath away: I remained tongue-tied, and have cursed myself ever since for not questioning him about what he meant."_

https://www.uqtr.ca/AE/Vol_10/wittgenstein/szabados.htm

What did he mean by 'cloven hoof' here..?


----------



## david johnson

"cloven hoof" often refers to the devilish. Beats me what's going on here.


----------

